# How Long Should A Libretto Be?



## LostCause (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi.  I'm currently writing a libretto for a musical.  I have 3/4 of it done about and its 36 pages long.  So that would make it about 50 pages in the end.  I was wondering if 50 pages is a normal length for a libretto or if its too long or too short.  Can anyone answer this for me?

Dan


----------



## mammamaia (Sep 16, 2005)

i doubt anyone can answer that for you... it's as long as it needs to be... i suggest you get some from the library and see for yourself if there's any average size... 

is this a three-act, full-blown musical?... 

are you writing/including all the lyrics?... 

is it in proper format?...

...all those things will affect the length... sorry i can't be more help, with so little info...

love and hugs, maia


----------

